# Making of a Steam Engine



## woodnut (Oct 29, 2013)

Been a while, but while surfing around I found this great video from 1935 of them building No. 6207 Steam engine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx6hmSclbRE[/ame]


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 29, 2013)

Fascinating ,thank you
Don


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 29, 2013)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blighty (Oct 29, 2013)

that was really good.... thx


----------



## BronxFigs (Oct 30, 2013)

Truly an amazing film.  What risks those men took at almost every phase of building this engine.  God only knows what they inhaled, or how many were crippled, or, worse.  A different era, and a very different mindset.  Now, most everything's built to break quickly.


Frank


----------



## tealy (Feb 14, 2014)

Very good thank you


----------



## gus (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Woodnut,
Thanks for the video.Very educational.


----------



## Terry_S (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting.
Great movie showing how it used to be done - and in some cases it still is done.
Interesting to note the safety concerns of the time.
Men pouring iron and steel with no face shields, gloves, or any type of visible protective gear.

Terry S.


----------

